# Blue RC7



## Bob B (Mar 11, 2007)

You only turn 50 once, and I buy an new road bike every 15 years.  
So I thought I'd post my new rig, along with the obligatory garage door shot.

20007 Blue Competion Cycles
Model RC7, with special Bolt Brothers Team paint scheme
Campy Chorus control levers
Campy Record Skeleton calipers
Campy Record FD, RD, cassette
FSA Team Issue crankset
Easton EA50 post, bars, stem
Look Keo Carbon pedals
Edge Elite cages
Fizik Arione Wing Flex saddle
Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels
Deda tires


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Let us know how it does going up Rehobeth Hill. (Assuming you bought it at Bolt Bros)


----------



## Bob B (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, yes. It likes Rehobeth, all right! 
Now, traveling in the other direction, coming up the hill on Walkup (just before the Y at Rehobeth), you DO have to pedal. And hard.
But Rehobeth? It just glides up...


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob B said:


> Oh, yes. It likes Rehobeth, all right!
> Now, traveling in the other direction, coming up the hill on Walkup (just before the Y at Rehobeth), you DO have to pedal. And hard.
> But Rehobeth? It just glides up...


A nice bike won't help on "Ouch" hill. You've got to do it yourself.

I've got a new ride this winter and I'm anxious to test it on that route (hills and rough patches). I'll keep an eye out for the Blue.


----------



## Spletzer1 (Aug 17, 2008)

GREAT RIDE!!!! I have a brand new 2008 RC7 Frame. Never been built or riden. I'm trying to sell it for $900 because my wonderful wife bought me a new Felt!! let me know if you're interested. [email protected]


----------

